# Bryant Evolution furnace fan running randomly



## dvleemin (5 mo ago)

Hi All,

I have a Bryant evolution system, and I've been noticing that the fan furnace fan occasionally runs even though there's no call to cool. In other words, the fan runs even though the AC unit is not running and the thermostat is not initiating a call to cool. The fan setting is set to Auto. If I turn the system off (via the thermostat) it does immediately stop the fan.

I haven't been able to get enough data yet to notice how long the fan runs, if there's any consistency as to what is causing it to run as its quite quiet so unless you are paying attention its tough to notice.

Anyway, was hoping someone had some thoughts as to what could be causing this.

Thanks!

Darryl


----------

